# Don't know what this is but they had it fenced so...



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I've no idea what this is. It was here when we moved in. They had a fence around it. It's spreading and I hate it. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Can't tell from the pic, but a hoe or a sprayer will take care of it if you don't want it...


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

arcticow said:


> Can't tell from the pic, but a hoe or a sprayer will take care of it if you don't want it...


It spreads like a son of a gun. I've killed it constantly around the house. This one was far from the house so I didn't bother it. It got quite massive though. Very thick leaves at the base and the top is seeds. Doesn't flower. It's odd.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

It would be better if you would post a close up horizontal picture of the plant in question rather than of the child and background scenery. It's impossible to tell what the vegetation in the forefront is without a closer more detailed view of stems, leaves and seeds.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

From what I can see it looks like dock


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> From what I can see it looks like dock


Yes. The plant behind the child has a big leaf that looks like it might be dock.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Another vote for dock.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Not the child then? lol


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

It's curly dock for sure based on a quick google search using that. Thanks everyone! Gonna kill it!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It does have uses, it's excellent for soothing nettle stings for one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never yet met a fence that would keep one of those critters in!
As for the plant, dock of some type. It's supposedly edible and medicinal but I've been trying to eradicate it here too. Definitely cut those seed heads and BURN BABY BURN or dispose at the local landfill.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> It does have uses, it's excellent for soothing nettle stings for one.


I read that it's poisonous to livestock. So on that basis it's got to go. I've also read a ton of thing about how to make flour from it and how to use it like spinach. I guess it's a great edible. I might not kill it if it didn't threaten my livestock.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Kill it now. Once it sets seed, it will give you a million more to kill. At least take off the seed heads. Those have long roots so dig deep.


----------

